# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Ν.Π @ Δάφνη Τετάρτη 14/6

## ChoOSeN

*Το μέρος που κάνω πάντα τα meetings:* BAUHAUS Cafe [Πλατεία καλογήρων (Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου κ' Αβέρωφ) Γωνία]
*Ημέρα κ' Ώρα:* 14/6 18:00 (Είμαι σίγουρος πως η ώρα μας βολεύει όλους!  ::  )
Υπάρχει κάλυψη awmn από kapapi (#3667) που μένει σχεδόν δίπλα! Επίσης αν χρειαστούμε internet για maps υπάρχει ο StyX (#6561) που είναι 2 hops. ΑΑΑ.. και μήν ξεχάσω το μαγαζί παρέχει και ρεύμα! 

*Θέμα συζήτησης:* HotSpot (HowTo, What's that), BBLinks, καί ότι να'ναι!! 

*Πρόσβαση με:*
ΜΕΤΡΟ (Σταθμός Δάφνης)
171 (Βούλα)
Α3, Β3 (Γλυφάδα)
206 (Αγ.Μαρίνα Ηλιούπολης)
208 (Αστυνομικά Ηλιούπολης)
232, 218 (Καλλιθέα Ν.Σμύρνη, Φάληρο)
155 (Ελληνικό)
201 (Αργυρούπολη)
103 (Άλιμος)

Τα παραπάνω λεωφορεία βολεύουν σχεδόν όλες τις Ν.Π Περιοχές καθώς περνάνε απο τους κεντρικούς δρόμους! (Βουλιαγμένης, Ποσειδώνος, Αγ.Δημητρίου, Συγγρού, κλπ.. )  :: 

*Συμμετέχοντες:*
ChoOSeN
tompap1
panoz
kapapi
nikolas_350
commando
alasondro
erasmospunk
ice
eufonia
alsafi
NSilver
sokratisg
Ifaistos
dsfak
climber
antony++
dimitrisbs
Rallyeman
costas43gr
Gollum
3k70k53y7hr45
koki
jamesbond
valvas
sinonick
lakis (titanas)
vegos
belibem
*
Υ.Γ: Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος χαθεί σκάει ένα τηλέφωνο εδώ: 6939500244*

----------


## tompap1

Εγώ θα φέρω την μπαλαντέζα...
Μεσα....

----------


## panoz

πολύ οργανωμένο σε κόβω, βάλε ένα "σ" στην προ(σ)έλευση και μια (σωστή) ημερομηνία (για να ξέρουμε αν θα έρθουμε κιόλας..) και είσαι τέλειος  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> πολύ οργανωμένο σε κόβω, βάλε ένα "σ" στην προ(σ)έλευση και μια (σωστή) ημερομηνία (για να ξέρουμε αν θα έρθουμε κιόλας..) και είσαι τέλειος


0χα0χα0χ0αχ0α
Μα που το είδες το λάθος?!?!?!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αφού είναι ολόσωστα!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

έσβησε το "προσέλευσης" ο απαίσιος  ::   ::   ::  χαχαχα

την τετάρτη ο halek θα προετοιμάζεται να επιτηρήσει την άσκηση των πολυαγαπητών μας γειτόνων οπότε θα έρθω (μάλλον) μόνος μου..

----------


## tompap1

Αν ινε να καναιται σιναιχια λαθυ τοται να μυν δηαβαζουμε τα πωσταρυσματα
γειατυ θα καταντυσουμαι ανωρθωγραφει αινταιλος.
Παντος μειν καναιτε τωσει φασαρυα γεια αινα μυκρω λαθως.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αν ινε να καναιται σιναιχια λαθυ τοται να μυν δηαβαζουμε τα πωσταρυσματα
> γειατυ θα καταντυσουμαι ανωρθωγραφει αινταιλος.
> Παντος μειν καναιτε τωσει φασαρυα γεια αινα μυκρω λαθως.


αί νέ! αφου ϊπαρχόϋν και χόίρώτάίρά!

----------


## kapapi

Και γω ειμαι μεσα. Μεχρι τοτε θα εχουμε καλυψει με hotspot (awmn kalogeroi HotSpot), ηδη λειτουργει ενδοσπιτικα, περιμενω κεραια και κουτι να βγει στο μπαλκονι.
Choosen, Ο kapapi 3755, ποιος ειναι?  ::   ::  
Θα του κανω μυνηση για κλοπυραϊτ ονοματος.  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Και γω ειμαι μεσα. Μεχρι τοτε θα εχουμε καλυψει με hotspot (awmn kalogeroi HotSpot), ηδη λειτουργει ενδοσπιτικα, περιμενω κεραια και κουτι να βγει στο μπαλκονι.
> Choosen, Ο kapapi 3755, ποιος ειναι?   
> Θα του κανω μυνηση για κλοπυραϊτ ονοματος.


Έλα μωρέ!!  ::   ::  
Άλλο ένα λαθάκι ήταν!! λΟλ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Έ ρε με τα λάθη σήμερα!! lOl  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα μου και δεν λείπω εκτός Αθηνών θα έρθω και εγώ.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Άντε ρέ!! Δηλώνετε συμμετοχές!! Μήν ντρέπεστε!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

μεσα και εγω απο 18.30 ανευ απροοπτου γιατι σχολαω 6

----------


## alasondro

i will be there

----------


## panoz

> Έλα μωρέ!!   
> Άλλο ένα λαθάκι ήταν!! λΟλ        
> 
> Έ ρε με τα λάθη σήμερα!! lOl


πιωμένος τα έγραφες ωρε??  ::

----------


## kapapi

tompap+kapapi
Κάτι πίνει και δεν μας δίνει...
Μάλλον δεν θα φτάνει για όλους...
χικ..χικ...

----------


## eufonia

Και εγώ, και εγώ... μέσα  ::

----------


## ice

Μεσα

----------


## ChoOSeN

Μόνοι αυτοί είμαστε;;;?!?!
Θέλω κ' άλλους!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NSilver

Λογικά θα τα καταφέρω να έρθω και εγώ μετά τη δουλειά. Μάλλον θα αργήσω λίγο... Μη φύγετε!!!  ::

----------


## alsafi

λογικα θα προλαβω και εγω  ::

----------


## dimitrisbs

Ρε παιδιά μπορείτε να με ενημερώσετε και μένα για το ακριβές μέρος και την ώρα να έρθω αν μπορείτε στείλτε μου ένα pm

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Ρε παιδιά μπορείτε να με ενημερώσετε και μένα για το ακριβές μέρος και την ώρα να έρθω αν μπορείτε στείλτε μου ένα pm


Η απάντηση βρίσκεται 1η σελίδα, 1ο πόστ!! Να διαβάζεις όλο το τοπικ!!  ::  



> *Ημέρα κ' Ώρα:* 14/6 18:00

----------


## dimitrisbs

Ρε παιδιά μπορείτε να με ενημερώσετε και μένα για το ακριβές μέρος και την ώρα να έρθω αν μπορείτε στείλτε μου ένα pm

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimitrisbs
> 
> Ρε παιδιά μπορείτε να με ενημερώσετε και μένα για το ακριβές μέρος και την ώρα να έρθω αν μπορείτε στείλτε μου ένα pm
> 
> 
> Η απάντηση βρίσκεται 1η σελίδα, 1ο πόστ!! Να διαβάζεις όλο το τοπικ!!  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iT'S UnDeR uR NoSe!!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Μέσα και από εδώ!

_[κακιούλα mode]
Όχι τίποτα άλλο, απλά έρχομαι να "την πω" στο eufonia για τις επιδόσεις του στο COD2 και να προσπαθήσω να τον προσυλητίσω στους ρυθμούς της id (quake 3)     
[/κακιούλα mode]_

----------


## dsfak

Eγώ επειδή δουλεύω στις 19:00 θα περάσω κατά τις 18:00 να σας δω λίγο και μετά θα πάω με τα ποδαράκια μου μέχρι την άλλη πλευρά της πλατείας να εργαστώ... Δουλεύω ακριβώς πάνω απο τα Εβερεστ...  ::  Τα λέμε λοιπόν στις 18:00 ! Μην αργήσετε !!!

----------


## panoz

> Μέσα και από εδώ!
> 
> _[κακιούλα mode]
> Όχι τίποτα άλλο, απλά έρχομαι να "την πω" στο eufonia για τις επιδόσεις του στο COD2 και να προσπαθήσω να τον προσυλητίσω στους ρυθμούς της id (quake 3)     
> [/κακιούλα mode]_


να μπούμε στο ρυθμό της iD με το Q4 όχι την αρχαιολογία το Q3  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Άλλες συμμετοχές δέν έχουμε;;  ::  
Μόνο 16 άτομα?!?!?!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antony++

Count me in...

----------


## costas43gr

::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> 


  ::

----------


## panoz

> 


αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έρθεις???

----------


## costas43gr

::  oui

----------


## ChoOSeN

> oui


SAVE ALEKOS

----------


## Gollum

και εγω θα προσπαθησω να περασω μια γρηγορη βολτα , λογω υποχρεωσεων αργοτερα.  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> και εγω θα προσπαθησω να περασω μια γρηγορη βολτα , λογω υποχρεωσεων αργοτερα.


Άντε να γινόμαστε πολλοί!!  ::

----------


## eufonia

> Μέσα και από εδώ!
> 
> _[κακιούλα mode]
> Όχι τίποτα άλλο, απλά έρχομαι να "την πω" στο eufonia για τις επιδόσεις του στο COD2 και να προσπαθήσω να τον προσυλητίσω στους ρυθμούς της id (quake 3)     
> [/κακιούλα mode]_


Μην φας εσύ, ρε καμμένε... να δούμε ποιός θα προσυλητίσει ποιόν...
Έλα τα Ν.Π. να κινούμαστε σιγά σιγά  :: 

(Ο Καρέας θεωρείται νότιο προάστιο? έχω χάσει την ταυτότητά μου πιά  ::  )

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Μέσα και από εδώ!
> 
> _[κακιούλα mode]
> Όχι τίποτα άλλο, απλά έρχομαι να "την πω" στο eufonia για τις επιδόσεις του στο COD2 και να προσπαθήσω να τον προσυλητίσω στους ρυθμούς της id (quake 3)     
> [/κακιούλα mode]_
> 
> 
> ...


΄

Ναί! Ανήκει στα Ν.Π!  ::

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

kai egw logika 8a er8w. mallon 8a er8oyn kai dyo fyloi kainoyrioi 8a kanw edit otan ma8w gia aytoys sta sigoyra..

----------


## ChoOSeN

> kai egw logika 8a er8w. mallon 8a er8oyn kai dyo fyloi kainoyrioi 8a kanw edit otan ma8w gia aytoys sta sigoyra..


Ρέ αγράμματο πλάσμα!!  ::   ::   ::  Πρώτα απ'όλα να γράφεις Ελληνικά!! 2ον το fyloi στα greeklish γράφεται filoi!  ::

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

καλα μωρε πως κανεις ετσι!!! με εκραξαν γιατι πρεπει να διαβασω κιολας και τα εγραψα στα γρηγορα!  ::

----------


## nOiz

Εγώ δυστυχώς δε θα μπορέσω, εξεταστική βλέπετε  ::   ::   ::  
Τους χαιρετισμούς μου.  ::

----------


## Gollum

> Εγώ δυστυχώς δε θα μπορέσω, εξεταστική βλέπετε    
> Τους χαιρετισμούς μου.



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ποιος δινει ρε εξετασεις τωρα??? Ποια σχολη σε μεγαλη πολη ειναι ανοιχτη??? 
Σε ζηλευω ρε nOiz,πραγματικα μακαρι να εδινα και εγω να τελειωνα...

----------


## erasmospunk

> Ποιος δινει ρε εξετασεις τωρα??? Ποια σχολη σε μεγαλη πολη ειναι ανοιχτη??? 
> Σε ζηλευω ρε nOiz,πραγματικα μακαρι να εδινα και εγω να τελειωνα...


  ::  σε αυτήν που δίνεις λεφτά μήπως; Καλή εξεταστική nOiz  ::

----------


## Gollum

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Gollum
> 
> Ποιος δινει ρε εξετασεις τωρα??? Ποια σχολη σε μεγαλη πολη ειναι ανοιχτη??? 
> Σε ζηλευω ρε nOiz,πραγματικα μακαρι να εδινα και εγω να τελειωνα...
> 
> 
>   σε αυτήν που δίνεις λεφτά μήπως; Καλή εξεταστική nOiz


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Δεν το ηξερα
χεχεχεχε

----------


## nOiz

Eλα μη ξεφτιλίζουμε τελείως το thread! Σε ΙΕΚ πάω by the way  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

Κρίμα που δεν θα έρθεις, να βλέπαμε ποιος μας γ... στο cs  ::

----------


## koki

erasmos ποταπό σκουλήκι εάν είναι να έρθουν όσοι σε .. στο CS, να κλείσουμε σε κανένα μεγαλύτερο μαγαζί!!!  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Η λίστα με τους συμμετέχοντες έχει ώς εξής:

ChoOSeN
tompap1
panoz
kapapi
nikolas_350
commando
alasondro
erasmospunk
ice
eufonia
alsafi
NSilver
sokratisg
Ifaistos
dsfak
climber
antony++
dimitrisbs
Rallyeman
costas43gr
Gollum
3k70k53y7hr45
koki
jamesbond

*Total: 24*

Καλά είμαστε!!  ::

----------


## panoz

θα κλείσεις τραπέζι?? έχε υπόψην σου ότι δεν μπορώ πίστα με πιάνει πονοκέφαλος  ::

----------


## koki

μου πήρε 3 ώρες και πέντε οφθαλμικά διαστρέμματα για να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει το nick του καγκουρευτήρα! 
Ρεεεεεεεεεεε βάλτε μυαλό!

Θα σας πάω στο καφενείο για πρέφα έναντι μύτιγνκ, για να ισιώσετε.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ...καγκουρευτήρα!


x0ax0a0xa0x0ax0ax00 xa x0a0xa0 lOoOl
0xa0x0a0xa
 ::

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

ναι χοχο επειδη μερικοι ειναι αγραματοι... και στο κατω κατω τι καιγεσαι να διαβασεις σωστα το nick μου?? αλλωστε αν αλλαζε στα φορουμ θα το εκανα ektokseythras αλλα που τετοια κομφορ  ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

επισης καποιος cho0sen να ξερει οτι το nick του στα αγγλικα σημαινει εκλεκτος και μαλιστα γραφεται με 1 "o" δλδ chosen!! (ακου να δεις!!)  ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ναι χοχο επειδη μερικοι ειναι αγραματοι... και στο κατω κατω τι καιγεσαι να διαβασεις σωστα το nick μου?? αλλωστε αν αλλαζε στα φορουμ θα το εκανα ektokseythras αλλα που τετοια κομφορ


RoFl!!!
LoL

3k70k53y7hr45 vs Koki?!!!

3k70k53y7hr45 dn se pairnei!  :: pPp
 ::

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

εκανα εντιτ... κοιτα

----------


## ChoOSeN

> επισης καποιος cho0sen να ξερει οτι το nick του στα αγγλικα σημαινει εκλεκτος και μαλιστα γραφεται με 1 "o" δλδ chosen!! (ακου να δεις!!)


LoL
Τι λές ρέ?! Σοβαρά?!  :: 
Πάλι καλά που μπήκες και εσύ στο δίκτυο για να μας βοθήσεις!!! RoFl!  :: 

Το nick μου γράφεται ChoOSeN με δύο oo για τον λόγο του ότι το "oO" σημαίνει "o_O" που σημαίνει " ::  "
κατάλαβες τώρα?  :: 
Kagourefthra! ε kagourefthra!!  ::  lOL

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

καλα αλλα αυτο δεν σε κανει λιγοτερο ασχετο με την αγγλικη... επισης το nick σου χανει την σημασια αρα προτιμοτερο ηταν το cho_0sen h aplo  ::  η απλουστερο ο_0 . αλλα δεν θα πλακωθουμε για τα nickια τωρα. 

ΥΓ.: koki ελπιζουσιν να μην παρεξηγηθηκες...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> καλα αλλα αυτο δεν σε κανει λιγοτερο ασχετο με την αγγλικη... επισης το nick σου χανει την σημασια αρα προτημοτερο ηταν το cho_0sen h aplo  η απλουστερο ο_0 . αλλα δεν θα πλακωθουμε για τα nickια τωρα. 
> 
> ΥΓ.: koki ελπιζουσιν να μην παρεξηγηθηκες...


Μήν φοβάσε και κατέχω τέλεια αγγλική γαλλική και ιταλική γλώσσα!  ::  
Όσο για τον πόλεμο των nicks, φυσικά και δέν θα τσακωθούμε αλλά εντάξει.. 
Κοίτα το nick σου!! 3k70k53y7hr45 !!  :: 
Θα σου πήγαινε πάντως τέλεια το kAnGouReFtHrAs!!  ::   ::   ::  
LOL
hUHuHu...StyLe mATTeRs..  ::

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από 3k70k53y7hr45
> 
> καλα αλλα αυτο δεν σε κανει λιγοτερο ασχετο με την αγγλικη... επισης το nick σου χανει την σημασια αρα προτημοτερο ηταν το cho_0sen h aplo  η απλουστερο ο_0 . αλλα δεν θα πλακωθουμε για τα nickια τωρα. 
> 
> ΥΓ.: koki ελπιζουσιν να μην παρεξηγηθηκες...
> 
> 
> Μήν φοβάσε και κατέχω τέλεια αγγλική γαλλική και ιταλική γλώσσα!  
> Όσο για τον πόλεμο των nicks, φυσικά και δέν θα τσακωθούμε αλλά εντάξει.. 
> ...


πςςςς το εκτοξευτηρικο στυλ δεν σου αρεσει? που καταντησε η κοινωνια!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> πςςςς το εκτοξευτηρικο στυλ δεν σου αρεσει? που καταντησε η κοινωνια!!!


Καλό είναι!!  ::

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

::  thx thx  ::

----------


## tompap1

Επιτέλους τα ν. προάστια ανοίγουν τον δρόμο.Μπράβο στον φίλο kapapi που ως γνήσιος πρωτοπόρος awmn-ιτης κάνει το ακατόρθωτο τους καλόγερους ασύρματους. Εγώ θα φέρω το laptop μου το pocket pc μου και ενα ξαδερφάκι διάκονο που έχω, μήπως γίνει και αυτο ασύρματο...Αααα και λέω να αλλάξω το nick μου σε arx13p15k0p05

----------


## panoz

ρε προσεχτε μην πνιγείτε από την πολλή μετριοφροσύνη καβαλοκαλάμιδες  :: 
"ξέρω τέλεια αγγλικά", "κατέχω άριστα την γαλλικήν". και εγώ επίσης ακολουθώ κατά γράμμα τους κανόνες του σαβούρα βιβρ και με μεγάλωσαν ξανθιές παρθένες καλόγριες, ομιλούσες απταίστως βαρβαρικάν, ελισαβετιανάν ακόμα και αραμαϊκάν και ούχιν μόνον  :: 

ελπίζω να τράβηξα την προσοχή των αγαπητών mods και να στείλουν μια βόλτα στα offtopic τις φιλοφρονήσεις των εκλεκτών εκτοξευτήρων, γιατί κύριοι αυτό είναι το thread του meeting των Ν.Π. και πρέπει να το κρατήσουμε καθαρό για να δείξουμε πόσο ώριμοι και σοβαροί είμαστε εμεις οι νότιοι.. mouxaxaxaxaxaaaaaaaa  ::

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

ok sorrια. by the way γινεται να αλλαξω το nick μου? να φερω το psp η τσαμπα θα το κουβαλαω και ειναι και κουμουτσα  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ....
> ....
> ελπίζω να τράβηξα την προσοχή των αγαπητών mods και να στείλουν μια βόλτα στα offtopic τις φιλοφρονήσεις των εκλεκτών εκτοξευτήρων, γιατί κύριοι αυτό είναι το thread του meeting των Ν.Π. και πρέπει να το κρατήσουμε καθαρό για να δείξουμε πόσο ώριμοι και σοβαροί είμαστε εμεις οι νότιοι.. mouxaxaxaxaxaaaaaaaa


Ελπίζω όχι πολύ σοβαροί για να μην ξενερώσουμε στο meeting  ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panoz
> 
> ....
> ....
> ελπίζω να τράβηξα την προσοχή των αγαπητών mods και να στείλουν μια βόλτα στα offtopic τις φιλοφρονήσεις των εκλεκτών εκτοξευτήρων, γιατί κύριοι αυτό είναι το thread του meeting των Ν.Π. και πρέπει να το κρατήσουμε καθαρό για να δείξουμε πόσο ώριμοι και σοβαροί είμαστε εμεις οι νότιοι.. mouxaxaxaxaxaaaaaaaa 
> 
> 
> Ελπίζω όχι πολύ σοβαροί για να μην ξενερώσουμε στο meeting


Αυτό λεώ κ 'εγώ!! Γι' αυτό κρατήστε όλοι τις μλκίες που έχετε να πείτε και πετάχτε τις στο meeting!! Μακάρι να πιάσει και ζέστη μέχρι τότε για να έχουμε μπόλικο πράγμα!!  ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Στο 1ο post πρόσθεσα την εικόνα bauhaus2.JPG ή οποία πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει αυτούς που δέν τα πάνε καλά με τους δρόμους!! π.χ: sokratisg.. Λέεω τώραΑ!!  ::

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

αγαπητοι mods (δεν εχω λεφτα για magnum), μην στειλετε off topic τις εποικοδομητικες συζητησεις μας για να βλεπει ολο το δικτυο τι sence of humor και τι επιπεδου αστεια κανουμε εμεις στα Ν.Π.

----------


## ChoOSeN

> αγαπητοι mods (δεν εχω λεφτα για magnum), μην στειλετε off topic τις εποικοδομητικες συζητησεις μας για να βλεπει ολο το δικτυο τι sence of humor και τι επιπεδου αστεια κανουμε εμεις στα Ν.Π.


Ρε μλκ! Ωραία διαβάζεις!!  ::   ::   ::  
Ήτανε που θα διάβαζες ιστορία!!  ::  lOl!!

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

διαβαζω αλλα ριχνω και κανα refresh- reply... μην βαριεμαι κιολας  ::

----------


## koki

> διαβαζω αλλα ριχνω και κανα refresh- reply... μην βαριεμαι κιολας


Επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν πιάνει (μα _καθόλου_ όμως), καλύτερα κλείστο το ρημάδι.
Όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά κι εμάς πάνε να μας τα κόψουνε τα αιώνια φοιτητηλίκια, πόσο μάλλον για τις αιώνιες πανελλαδικές!

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

οχι ρε 1η λυκειου παω σιγα μην αφηνα πανελλαδικες τελευταια στιγμη{{{δεν ορκιζομαι κιολας}}}

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από 3k70k53y7hr45
> 
> διαβαζω αλλα ριχνω και κανα refresh- reply... μην βαριεμαι κιολας 
> 
> 
> Επειδή το έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν πιάνει (μα _καθόλου_ όμως), καλύτερα κλείστο το ρημάδι.


Άμα έχεις πρόγραμμα μιά χαρά τα προλαβαίνεις όλα!!  ::   ::

----------


## koki

ΑΧαχΑΧαχαΧΑΧα
Το άλλο με τον Τοτό  :: 


ΡΕ μοδεράτορες δηλαδή πουρ λ αμουρ ντε ντιε!!! σπλιτ! σπλιτ νάου!

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ΡΕ μοδεράτορες δηλαδή πουρ λ αμουρ ντε ντιε!!! σπλιτ! σπλιτ νάου!


Όντως πολύ off-topic βγήκαμε!! IRC το καταντήσαμε!! Μην πώ και msn!  ::

----------


## panoz

το είπα το offtopic αλλά δεν με άκουσε κανένας, τον αιώνιο!! 1η λυκείου είπε ότι πάει?? looool υπάρχουν τέτοιες ηλικίες?? εμείς πηγαίναμε 1η λυκείου την περασμένη χιλιετία ! lol

----------


## erasmospunk

::   ::   ::   ::  λολ ρε λούγκρες! πάλι καλά που είμαστε έτσι, δεν θα ξενερώσουμε ποτέ! ακου εκεί 3k70k53y7hr45  ::   ::   :: 

πάντως αργεί αυτό το οφ-τοπικ σπλιτ  ::

----------


## nOiz

Έλα μας πήρε η νύχτα για το split!  ::  
*ΞΗΜΕΡΩΝΕΙ ΡΕΕΕΕ!!!*
koki δες το mail σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Ωραία, να σας δω από κοντά.
Νά'ναι καλά ο Gollum.  ::

----------


## 3k70k53y7hr45

ναι ρε 16 ειμαι. κατα τυχη το βρικα το αμδα σε ενα σκαναρισμα απο psp οταν εκανα δοκιμες με την dialup και το ap μου.  ::

----------


## sinonick

ισως ερθω κι εγω αν βρω παρεα. ταλεμος

--edit--
μιλαω με viper,fox,m0rphy,indian,papametal,mparmpas,lixoudis,vnem και οποιον αλλον ξεχναω.πιστευω να ερθουν τουλαχιστον καποιοι απο αυτους. ελπιζω να παιζει χωρος στο μαγαζι ε;

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ισως ερθω κι εγω αν βρω παρεα. ταλεμος
> 
> --edit--
> μιλαω με viper,fox,m0rphy,indian,papametal,mparmpas,lixoudis,vnem και οποιον αλλον ξεχναω.πιστευω να ερθουν τουλαχιστον καποιοι απο αυτους. ελπιζω να παιζει χωρος στο μαγαζι ε;


Όλοι οι καλοί χωράμε!!  ::

----------


## ektokseythra$

παει και το προβλημα με το νικ. το θεμα ειναι ορι τα σκατωσα λιγακι και δεν μπορω πια να βαλω το απλο ektokseythras και αναγκαστικα εβαλα το δολαριο $  ::  . ελα ρε sinonick μην μου πεις οτι σε πειραξε το $ ....  ::

----------


## lakis

Titanas ID 8221
Το σκέπτομαι.
Μάλλον θα έλθω

----------


## vegos

> Titanas ID 8221
> Το σκέπτομαι.
> Μάλλον θα έλθω


Πιθανότατα θα περάσω κι εγώ μια βόλτα...

----------


## Belibem

> Πιθανότατα θα περάσω κι εγώ μια βόλτα...


μια απο τα ίδια  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Τόσα άτομα που είμαστε δεν πάμε και μετά για μπαλίτσα στα γηπεδάκια του Αγ.κοσμά; Άνετα βγαίνουν 2 11άδες!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

ειπε κανεις μπαλα ???

ΜΕΣΑΑΑΑ

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ειπε κανεις μπαλα ???
> 
> ΜΕΣΑΑΑΑ


Εάν και τό 'πα για πλάκα δέν θα ήταν και άσχημη ιδέα να κανονίζαμε ένα AWMN FootBall Tournament!!  ::  ::  ::   :: 
Μιάς και είναι καλοκαίρι τώρα, μια μπαλίτσα την σηκώνουμε όλοι άνετα!! Ωραίο καιρό έχει, γηπεδάκια βρίσκουμε!! Δόξα τον θεό εδώ στα Ν.Π όλο γηπεδάκια έχει!!
Άρα στο επόμενο Ν.Π Meet (only 4 men) θα κανονίσουμε όχι για καφέ αλλα για μπαλίτσα σε καμιά Γυμναστική Ακαδημία, κανα στίβο Γλυφάδας, κανα πανί, κανέναν Αγ.Κοσμά! 
*[ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΗΜΕΡΩΝ]!!*

----------


## proedros85

Θα περάσω μια βόλτα αύριο!
Καλή ιδέα πάμε για μπαλίτσα!!!

----------


## ektokseythra$

αμα ειναι κανονιστε να παμε τωρα κοντα και οχι κατακαλοκαιρο γιατι θα λειπω.

edit": για μπαλα δλδ.

----------


## ChoOSeN

*Σήμερα είναι το Meeting!!
Μήν το ξεχάσει κανείς!! Θα κρατήσω απουσίες!!   
*
Υπενθυμίζω γι'αυτούς που βαριούνται να δούνε το 1ο post του topic!

Τοποθεσία: *BAUHAUS Cafe [Πλατεία καλογήρων (Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου κ' Αβέρωφ) Γωνία]* 
*Ώρα:* 18:00
*
Συμμετέχοντες:*
ChoOSeN
tompap1
panoz
kapapi
nikolas_350
commando
alasondro
erasmospunk
ice
eufonia
alsafi
NSilver
sokratisg
Ifaistos
dsfak
climber
antony++
dimitrisbs
Rallyeman
costas43gr
Gollum
3k70k53y7hr45
koki
jamesbond
valvas
sinonick
lakis (titanas)
vegos
belibem

Υ.Γ: Σε περίπτωση που χαθεί κάποιος, τηλέφωνο εδώ: *6939500244 (ChoOSeN)*

----------


## panoz

copy paste τα έκανες εεεεε?? o καγκουρ.. εεε... 3k70k53y7hr45 έγινε ektokseythra$ πλέον  ::   ::

----------


## ektokseythra$

πεστα ρε αυτο περιμενα να δω και εγω!  ::  μ' αρεσει που αυτο τους πειραζε αλλα ξαφνικα το καινουριο ουτε που το ειδαν!!  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

λόγω ανωτέρας βίας δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω.. βέβαια αν έχει κανείς webcam μπορούμε να κάνουμε video conference  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> λόγω ανωτέρας βίας δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω.. βέβαια αν έχει κανείς webcam μπορούμε να κάνουμε video conference


Τί να σου πώ τώρα...  ::

----------


## panoz

ε καλά ντε μη βαράς μπορεί να έρθω αργότερα.. ξέρω οτι η απουσία μου θα έιναι αισθητή (μέχρι και τα θεμέλια του μαγαζιού θα το καταλάβουν)  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ε καλά ντε μη βαράς μπορεί να έρθω αργότερα.. ξέρω οτι η απουσία μου θα έιναι αισθητή (μέχρι και τα θεμέλια του μαγαζιού θα το καταλάβουν)


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Γιά να δώ...  ::

----------

